# Meeching - still at Oare Creek?



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi

Before I drive up from Newhaven, can anyone tell me if Meeching is still moored at Oare Creek? I haven't had a chance to get up there since the Summer.

I know some of you live quite near, so if there's any chance of a few current photos, the Meeching 'fans' down here would love to see her as she is now.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes she is, I can see her across the marshes. Don't often go over to Oare Creek but if I am able to I will take some photos.

Regards
Robert


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Many thanks. I'll try to get up there soon, and definitely for 25th February next year, when she'll be 50 years old.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Meeching*

Hi Andy
Managed to get a few minutes to go up to Oare Creek and take some photographs of Meeching. Bit of a gloomy day but hope the photos are OK.
Regards
Robert


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Many thanks Robert. Doesn't look like that much has been done since I was last up there, but the owner may have been busy under deck!
Andy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. Good to something is happening at last. But, Will she work again or is she to be a Live on/ Yacht


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I had hoped that I would meet the owner at some time but there has never been anybody there when I visit. It would be interesting to know what his intentions are.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Nobody there when I've visited either. I understand from third parties that he intends to return her to service and that her engines have been refurbished. Can't find out anything else though.


----------

